# Baker scaffold advice?



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

We're looking for some basic baker scaffold that would be safe for reaching areas up to 12-15'. Doing cleaning, light demo and paint off it. Werner didn't have a kit for that height so the individual components ended up adding up to about $1k and I'm not blown away by the quality so I thought I'd look for some alternatives. I already got shot down for a good aluminum system for $2500.:whistling

Anyone used any of these?
Pro-Series

Fortress

Metal-Tech


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I bought 2 sections of the Pro series scaffold for 300.00 late last year, used them for demo, framing drywall and window installation on 2nd floor. Liked them and for the cost of 300 well worth it.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...92i4ub69JlqtDmRrRFR5eF6iS7nPLr2k1HhoC35bw_wcB 

Northern tool 2 stack with outriggers and safety rail for $549


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mrcharles said:


> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...92i4ub69JlqtDmRrRFR5eF6iS7nPLr2k1HhoC35bw_wcB
> 
> Northern tool 2 stack with outriggers and safety rail for $549


That's a good price ! I have three sets of bakers from northern .. I've abused them to no end !! 8-10 years now and they still work just fine . 
The biggest thing to remember about bakers is ..the click !! And even then look to make sure the pin Is in the hole!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I worked on a home about 15 years ago that taught me a good lesson on setting bakers ....I was all in a rush. And the scaffold belonged to the G/C ....I set it up in a Sun room.with glass on three sides... when I threw a full bucket on the platform everything was cool till I jumped on... then the whole works fell apart . I was lucky no glass was broken. But I did spend an hour cleaning drywall mud off Windows and doors !!! When that bucket hit the floor it was like a compound explosion !!!! That chit flew everywhere !!!


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

My advice. *USE the outriggers when assembling as soon as the first level is built.
*
My infamous injury of 2010 was a result of my stupidity and starting the building of the second level without the outriggers installed yet.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll post a pic of my baker buddy tomorrow ...it's a helpful thingy for me. It's not OSHA approved but who cares !! :whistling


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

blacktop said:


> I'll post a pic of my baker buddy tomorrow ...it's a helpful thingy for me. It's not OSHA approved but who cares !! :whistling


Does OSHA approve anything or just tolerate some?

Sorry to derail but I heard a good joke, let me see if I can remember it...

OSHA.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Back on topic a guy told me he bought some good bakers scaffold at Tractor Supply, I can't be witness but he did call me to tell me about it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> Back on topic a guy told me he bought some good bakers scaffold at Tractor Supply, I can't be witness but he did call me to tell me about it.


BIL Jax and safe way are pretty much the who's who of scaffold ! Anything else is just after market .. 


It Takes a rare breed to be a scaffold monkey ... :thumbsup:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. It's helpful that two of you have used two of the brands. I'm assuming that you have the Metal-Tech ones Blacktop, as that's what they sell at Northern. I think that's the one to get as I really want to have an inside access panel to the platform. I've seen too many guys start climbing over the edge without any weight on the base to keep it from tipping.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Thanks guys. It's helpful that two of you have used two of the brands. I'm assuming that you have the Metal-Tech ones Blacktop, as that's what they sell at Northern. I think that's the one to get as I really want to have an inside access panel to the platform. I've seen too many guys start climbing over the edge without any weight on the base to keep it from tipping.


To keep a scaffold from tipping is in the grace ! 

You have It or you don't!


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's not me, so I'll assume they don't have it. I spent hundreds of hours in small staging at heights up to 30' by the time I was 20. I respect the staging. Except that one time...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

EthanB said:


> It's not me, so I'll assume they don't have it. I spent hundreds of hours in small staging at heights up to 30' by the time I was 20. I respect the staging. Except that one time...


We have all had that one time !! :whistling ! :laughing:


Or one time many times!! :whistling If truth be told!!


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

here is my Baker Scaffold Hack.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

charimon said:


> here is my Baker Scaffold Hack.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fewh7OIe7Lw


Ladder and split plank!


----------



## Charles Hunt (Apr 23, 2010)

Keep it safe! Please keep in mind your height to base width ratio
No more than 4 times the width of the base without being tied-in.
Can't tie-in? Increase your base width i.e. outriggers, additional scaffold sections, etc.

I have to agree with blacktop with regards to BilJax

https://industrialladder.com/scaffo...jax-narrow-frame-rolling-scaffold-towers.html

here is the OSHA standard if interested

https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10752


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had a Louisville Fortruss for about 25 years.


----------



## 1 NAILDRIVER (Nov 22, 2015)

Look at the Perry brand of Baker scaffolding , I see a lot of it around here by drywall/interior systems contractors . 

It's quality stuff and probably one of the better brands of Baker scaffolding IMO .


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Safway is local to me so that all I use...Then again, I use mason frames. 

Best brand scaffold in my opinion...fast to set up and don't take up much storage space.


----------

